# German 'stellplatz' website



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You may or may not know but the german equivalent of the french 'aire de service' is called a 'stellplatz' literally meaning a stopping place. There is a good website for these at http://www.reisemobil.online.cx called micheal's reisemobil website. We are travelling to germany in september and have identified some good stopovers from this site. It also lists other european countries, just click on the selection box at the top of the page.

Anybody else know any other good websites for aires in europe?

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A couple you may find worth a look:-

http://users.skynet.be/discoinflame/france/fcc.htm
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

see also:
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm

8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

being German this question is easy to answer for me:

"Michaels Reisemobil Website" is indeed one of the top sites for "Stellplätze", however far from being comprehensive.

Most German Motorhome owners still rely on information printed on paper. My favourite "Stellplatz" guide is the "Bordatlas", published by "Reisemobil International", one of the two leading German MH magazines. It is issued every year and the 2004 volume contains more than 2800 entries! Being able to read some words in German is helpful, but not essential. (Ask me when you need any explanation.)

It costs EUR 14.90 and you can buy it at bookstalls, petrol stations and MH dealers. And via Internet under www.bordatlas.de, however add EUR 8.- shipping costs when ordering from UK. 8O

They are also working on an online version under the above mentioned links.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vielen dank Gerhard!

after this entry i shall purchase the 'bordatlas' as suggested. I have also sent for the 'juzi-liste' of stellplatz from the website http://www.womoweb.de (9 euros inc postage) have you seen this book and if so what do you think?

can't wait for my holiday in september.

Mit freundlichen gruessen

Pete

(fluent or what!)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can recomend the Bordatlas for finding stopping places in Germany it was worth the money, it used to be available online at http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/ using Babel Fish to translate it says that it should be available from the end of Feb. but it's not there yet.
I used the equivelant of the postcode number to create the Stellaplatz all Germany pushpin set for Autoroute. I did it while we were on holiday in Geramany, I had previously cached the website with the information on & I created a excel spreadsheet to import them into Autoroute. I corrected the ones we visited but the other ones get you close enough to usually find them. I also added ones that weren't listed or unofficial.
I notice that the Author is UNKNOWN :? but it was ME :blob3: (HINT HINT) I can even provide some pictures of some of the stopovers. [/url]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ed , 

according to the bordatlas website, it's already been published so i hope to recieve it fairly soon.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who responded to this forum entry.

In particular, special thanks go to boff(gerhard) and kontiki(ed).
My copy of the bord atlas arived this morning (9 mar). Cant wait to put it to full use in september!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Some of you may find this website useful when researching the stellplatz in Germany or elsewhere.

http://www.speleo.be/aires/page_01.htm

The trouble is that it may not be up to date. I remember finding it some time ago after some discussion on the French camping-car newsgroup.
The chap on this website gave up the space to carry this scanned information which may refer to 2003 or even 2002.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just to update this - if you go to the site Peejay just suggested for the Bordatlas, they now redirect you to Amazon - and put an extra 6 euros on for postage!

I don't know whether you get free delivery if you take the value over 25 euros, but how many German books can an English guy want?!?!

:roll:


----------

